# Can't take it any longer...



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

So, I always keep Lily in a short cut, kept Luci (RIP my precious girl) short also. Addie and Jack of course had pretty long hair when I brought them home. I've been maintaining it fairly well, but I'm done. I brush and comb them every morning, by afternoon they have tangles/mats. Some I can work them out, others have to be cut. They have appointments in the morning to lose the hair. I will be sad, but if I don't like it, we'll grow it back out. I think they will enjoy the cooler length. I know I will enjoy bath time more. Will post before and after pics.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish I could get Juliet's hair to grow out...she dont have the silky coat, and we had to cut her down last time cause I was gone for a week and the harness stayed on causing horrible mats.  
Im sure they will be beautiful still even with short cut. Im bias all malts are addorable to me inside and out!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I look forward to the before and after pics! While you'll be sad to lose the long hair, I'm sure it will be a relief too to not have to work so hard. And they'll still be adorable, long hair or short!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. The sad day comes sooner or later to most of us. But, just in case you want one more shot at the long hair, coconut oil has changed my life. Honestly, sometimes I think that MiMi's hair would tangle before I even finished brushing her. The coconut oil completely changed all that. I don't think her hair looks a beautiful right after a bath, but that is a small price to pay.

It has been almost a year since I gave MiMi a haircut and it has grown a lot, but it isn't the natural look. Her beard isn't growing as fast. 

I'm sure that Addie and Jack will be beautiful no matter what. Those angel face will sparkle.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison is getting a good cut this week too. I am SOOO OVER her long hair, and I'm sure she is, too!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It really is hard work to keep the hair long. I go through this very same thing everyday thinking about how much easier it would be with shorter hair. I have not taken the plunge just yet but think I may end up doing so. I am sure Addie and Jack are going to look great afterwards and it will be so much easier. Looking forward the the after pics!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm so sorry. The sad day comes sooner or later to most of us. But, just in case you want one more shot at the long hair, coconut oil has changed my life. Honestly, sometimes I think that MiMi's hair would tangle before I even finished brushing her. The coconut oil completely changed all that. I don't think her hair looks a beautiful right after a bath, but that is a small price to pay.
> 
> It has been almost a year since I gave MiMi a haircut and it has grown a lot, but it isn't the natural look. Her beard isn't growing as fast.
> 
> I'm sure that Addie and Jack will be beautiful no matter what. Those angel face will sparkle.


I tried the coconut oil, maybe I didn't do it right. It's getting warm here anyway, they're ready to be cooler. Who knows, I may chicken out or my groomer might refuse, she loves their hair.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I think you all will be much happier and they will still be adorable.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think malts look great either way, long makes them look pretty and graceful, and short makes them look cute and cuddly!! Either way they are still beautiful wonderful dogs.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

All four of mine are in short cuts and I love it. The only one I really hated to cut down was Jamie cuz she has the most beautiful, silky hair. But this is the South and it IS hot!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I know how you feel. The first time I cut M&M's long hairs, I was quite sad and missed their long hair. It's been more than six months and now and I love their hair short. Sooooo much easier to maintain. I only need to brush them about once or twice a week. They are much cleaner with no pee on them. They are more free to act like puppies cause mommy isn't all over them cleaning and brushing them when they playing hard and a bit messy. I love the look of malts with long hair but it's too much work to maintain. So with that said, I am much happier with their short haircuts!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laurie - it's hard to make the decision but I did with Tyler when I just was at wit's end. Neither one of us was "enjoying" grooming and no matter how much I did, it would still knot or mat. I figured life is too short to spend that long grooming (unless he was a show dog). Both he and I love his hair short. I did get the town and country so he looks like he has long hair when he's wearing a harness vest since the legs are all long. I think he looks better in it than he did in long coat and it's super easy to groom him only once every couple of days...and I mean once Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm probably going to join you, with Dewey and Laurel It's going to be outside in the yard time, and it's not fun for them to be combed several times a day, and wince every time they roll in the grass. Violet will keep her long hair, it doesn't tangle , mat or show the dirt. I want to see your two before I cut mine!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*The groom before this last groom, I had Mia cut really short and I was the one who didn't like it. The groomer did exactly what I asked for, so it wasn't her fault. Now she's growing out. I only want about 2 inches in length all the way around. I can cope with that I think...I don't know how her hair is as far as matting and tangling because I haven't had her hair longer yet. She's finally getting a topknot...slowly but surely.*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I had Chrissy groomed last Friday and I walked into the groomer's place and asked "where is my dog"??? Yes, Chrissy really got a good clipping but it really is so much easier for "both" of us!! I do like it but considering what it was before the grooming, the Groomer did take a lot off of her. Her face it adorable and so are her ears. And there is enough to put into a topknot too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Laurie, It is sad to do, :angry: but I just did it with Penny. I had grown her out pretty long, and she was so cute. But with 2 dogs and a new fenced in yard and summer baring down on us here (gets real hot here) I just took them Friday to the groomer and said PUPPY CUTS, a medium lenght for Sammie and a longer one for Penny. I don't get the really short ones. 
I LOVE THE CUTS, she did a fabulous job, and we aren't chained to the grooming table everyday. :w00t: I am a freak about mats, so I will comb them daily like you. My saying around here is, "we don't go to bed with mats".......:HistericalSmiley:You will prob love them Laurie. :thumbsup:

here are some pics I took after the groom. not the best pic of Penny. Sammie has a tighter coat, so his is shorter. She mats more than him.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Adorable.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Laurie,
I took these of Penny right before groom. She was not full long coat, but getting long. It was hard to do, but worth it. I know she didn't like being combed so much, esp around the ears, and rear end. :w00t:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Laurie,
> I took these of Penny right before groom. She was not full long coat, but getting long. It was hard to do, but worth it. I know she didn't like being combed so much, esp around the ears, and rear end. :w00t:


Kandis, Penny and Sammie are adorable. I don't plan to have Jack and Addie cut too short, maybe we'll go to an inch.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Laurie, not sure, but 1 inch may be too short for you!!! Be careful, I would use ruler to see what you want. I bet you want 2 inch cuts. 
Ok, I looked. Sammie looks to be just over one inch. One inch is a short puppy cut (I got Sammie one inch once for his surgery) at least to me. I like the way Penny is able to be longer, she is 2 inch with some longer areas underneath/and legs. The first time I asked for shorter cuts they were too short. Now my groomer knows what I want.
Hey, if you have time post some pics.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia was about an inch all around the last time, and I hated it. I think 2 - 2 1/2 inches will be perfect. Short enough to be comfortable for them and yet not so long that I will be constantly brushing and combing.. *


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tomorrow is Riley's first grooming appt. he's 5 months now. I'm just getting his face and sanitary cut. He has such nice silky hair I must wait till he's older. My past two malts I kept cut short. I like both ways depending on the dog and hair.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Me too sherry. Sammie does good in shorter cut. Penny I like longer.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Here are before and after pics. The before is a few weeks ago, sorry I forgot to take some last night. Poor babies are worn out. They came in got a drink, snack and then conked out. The second pic is Jack, last is Addie, she looks a little angry.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Bless their little hearts they had a rough day. I think they look so cute, I love it!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think they are just as cute as before, but the big question is...how do you like it??? I also think maybe their facial hair under their chin could be shaped a little too, make them look even cuter.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I think they are just as cute as before, but the big question is...how do you like it??? I also think maybe their facial hair under their chin could be shaped a little too, make them look even cuter.


It's fine. I mostly miss Addie's as I thought she was so beautiful with her long hair. Her coat was very think and heavy. But, she was hot all the time, she seems to be much more comfortable. I'm sure I will love it at bath time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They look so cute! It will be so nice to not have to worry about mats!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwwww! Laurie, they look super cute with long AND short hair!!!! you must post more pics of your 3


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They look beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ah, cute babies Laurie. I would ask her to trim beards some, I think it would be more even with the body. I know your happy for no more endless combing.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They looks beautiful! I love that their ears and faces are still long. So cute!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Laurie! they look cute. I agree with the comment about trimming the beard to look more puppy-like. What groomer did you use? I have not found a place near here I feel comfortable using!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> Hi Laurie! they look cute. I agree with the comment about trimming the beard to look more puppy-like. What groomer did you use? I have not found a place near here I feel comfortable using!


Carole, She's a friend of a friend. She is so sweet to the pups, she loves on them. Also, they don't have to stay all day. I drop them off, and they're done in about 3 hours. Pm me if you want to know more.


----------

